# Battery drain after NBT retrofit on E60 (5 series)



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello everybody !

My NBT is well installed, all functions runs, no problem at all.

Just the pb is battery discharge itself since I have installed the NBT in replacement of the old CCC.

I have coded the NBT so if there is a pb of coding, can you give me the parameter to modify. I think there's a link with the period the car goes to stand-by... but what value is good
? Some of us have already tried to input different values but the pb still persists apparently.


Thank you very much for any clues.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like your antenna power amplifier is causing the problem, please check how PIN13 on big Quad connector were wired, I suspect it had been wired to KL30 line and triggered the issue .


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you for the response, I will get a look at this. But I assume I'm tired to sort the device again. So if there's any coding solution for this, I hope someone will give it to me.

But when you say you suspect PIN 13 is wired to KL30 and it's bad; so how the PIN 13 have to be wired please ?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Old scan diversity antenna amplifier required 12v power supplied on pin 13 as RAD_ON signal , in NBT , it was no longer such thing on port 13 because it's using phase diversity amplifier and power were from antenna cable itself.
Most of car audio shop will feed port 13 with power from a permanent power source (KL30) and lead this battery drain issue.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Error404 said:


> Thank you for the response, I will get a look at this. But I assume I'm tired to sort the device again. So if there's any coding solution for this, I hope someone will give it to me.
> 
> But when you say you suspect PIN 13 is wired to KL30 and it's bad; so how the PIN 13 have to be wired please ?


Nothing to do with coding
Either your emulator is faulty or pin 13 as it was said is connected to permanent power
Most decent emulator do have a switched power wire coming out of the plug. Connect this switched power to the pin 13 on radio car side. Then should sort it out assuming your emulator is working fine.


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

I just went to disable RAD_ON function via "eNBT config and coding", the BimmerRetrofit's software given with their emulator.

I will see if the battery discharge pb is resolved in the days to come.

About connections everything was well connected to the quad lock connector.

Here is the scheme :
QUADLOCK connector behind NBT => eNBT Emulator wiring (of BimmerRetrofit) => QUADLOCK connector of the car. 

The eNBT Emulator is plug and play. I haven't modified anything. You think Bimmer could sell a bad wiring emulator ? Otherwise everything runs good.

Whatever, thank you very much for your answers.


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Error404 said:


> I just went to disable RAD_ON function via "eNBT config and coding", the BimmerRetrofit's software given with their emulator.
> 
> I will see if the battery discharge pb is resolved in the days to come.
> 
> ...


I doubt there is any FDL coding for this, I stand corrected
Most likely what this thing did, was to disable the switched power wire from the emulator module itself.


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have asked BimmerRetrofit (others customers had maybe ever had the problem). So I just received an answer from them (I don't know if it will be ok) but I have coded my NBT immediately with this new setting. If it doesn't work at all I will dismount the NBT and control the PIN 13 like you said.

Here it is :
"Hello,

Ask your BMW coder to code your NBT in the way that it goes to sleep immediately after ignition OFF.

SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN: nicht_aktiv

NBT must sleep immediately after ignition OFF. This will help vehicle to sleep correctly.

The problem with battery discharge is your NBT which must be OFF."


Thanks for all, I will inform you how is the evolution.


----------



## Knutmyr (Oct 9, 2016)

Error404 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have asked BimmerRetrofit (others customers had maybe ever had the problem). So I just received an answer from them (I don't know if it will be ok) but I have coded my NBT immediately with this new setting. If it doesn't work at all I will dismount the NBT and control the PIN 13 like you said.
> 
> ...


Did this solve the issue?


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Knutmyr,

Unfortunately not...

I have done it 2 months ago and the battery continue discharging itself.

Do you have also the pb ?


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello guys !


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Still have the problem with my battery. So this winter I took time to do what Jackyloo and Fooljam said.

So I cut the wire on pin 13 and protect the 2 sides to avoid short-circuits. Too, I cut the wire on pin 15 and used a Y to supply 12V to the 1Kohm resistance.

The battery drains again and again... any idea ?


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

To jackyloo and Fooljam, my Pin 13 was never connected to KL30, permanent power. 

Wire on pin 13 go through NBT HU to Car harness directly (before I cut it).


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here you can find a scheme


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi !

I think my problem is resolved. Perfect diagnosis from Jackyloo and Fooljam, thanks a lot for you guys !

PIN 13 was wired on permanent 12V. That's why my battery drains.

You can see a new diagram which shows how I wired the NBT.

Look at my easy to understand diagram.

:thumbup: 

Again very much thanks men !


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,

Bad happiness, 

3 days ago I thought it came from PIN 13 rad-on signal so I cut the wire from car side and supplied a 12V ACC on it instead the permanent +12V. But no more results battery ever drains.


I have maked a DIS diagnosis. Here are the results :

When I do a bus diagnosis it place K-CAN pb at first row, consequently I have a lot of CAN errors too.

Consequently too, when I ask which module wake-up my car it indicates that CAS module is responsible for waking-up my car. When I go deeply in diag it indicates KGM module has problems too.



With CCC Pro there were no pb at all.

Any ideas ?

(My adapter and my NBT were purchased in summer 2015.)

Thank you in advance for any clue,


----------



## Knutmyr (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a suspicion it might be eNBT adapter.. I tried to run ignition emulation from my adapter, but that didn’t work very well. I regret buying from bimmerretrofit 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,

I didn't gave the solution yet cause I wanted to be complete and sure that it works definetely.

So yes you're right, it's effectively the eNBT from BimmerRetrofit. My battery lasted 2-3 days before totally discharged each time because my car made a permanent loop in alternating sleeping and wake-up mode. The permanent discharge measured was 170 mA.
(Bimmer said the discharge of my battery in deep sleeping mode was normal at 200 mA (0.20A !) with their eNBT adapter pluged, whereas BMW said normal discharge in TIS is 10 to 20 mA (0.01 to 0.02A) for my model so when I said that the problem was their eNBT they went furious and said :

_"Please do your math, if you not very familiar with electronics and electronic math please ask someone to help you."
"Also read more about BM vehicles and specifically about how much current they normally drain when sleeping."_

So I needed to find the right solution without any help and after very long time searching i found it :
So it was compulsory for me to bring power since a source +12v after ignition into the eNBT. That was the only solution not to drain the battery. Now the car goes deeply into sleep with no more problems anymore of battery discharge. Now, the consumption of current is 0.01A to 0.02A.
The only inconvenient is that the system is totally operationnal after about 20 seconds whereas it is immediate when we have a good eNBT device.

So the eNBT from BimmerRetrofit is a well piece of s.it ! (and the company obviously too, because they was totally unable to give me the solution I found above. They just took me for a newbie whereas I installed entirely the NBT kit into my 5 serie E60 and all works so perfectly and they do the same for every customer asking something to them). Absolutly everything has a price in this company, all is very expensive. The devices sold have very poor finition and electronic is not terminated (prevent the car going into sleeping mode). Very bad behaviour and customer experience !
I never buy something again in this company.

Now for me it's definetely resolved so we can qualify this thread "Resolved" unless someone give me a better solution...


----------



## Knutmyr (Oct 9, 2016)

Well that’s it. I’m getting another adapter. It should not be nessecary, will try to Mail BR first, but last time I said to them that I regret buying from them, I too got a nasty answer


----------



## Error404 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you for your experience Knutmyr, 

If only it could help bimmerfesters not to do the same error as us to buy something in BimmerRetrofit's company.


----------

